# Stihl 200T (won't shut off)



## Tree Raptor (Feb 6, 2012)

I know there is a small 3" (I would assume grounding wire) inside the black handle and that is connected securely and cleanly on each
end. (one to the frame and the other side to the spring clip that initiates the ground when you flip the switch on the handle. 

I checked that short wire, no breaks as an Ohm meter shows connectivety end to end.....sssooooo I am puzzled as to why the unit will not shut off. I have to choke it to kill
which is getting very old.

I know on small engines you short out the "spark plug" to frame and kill the mower but on the 200t I am not exactly sure what is happening as I can't figure out how that short wire is grounding out the saw. I guess what I am saying is I do not see a "connection" between the spark and that short ground wire inside the handle. 

Does anyone know what I should be looking for to have the switch kill unit ? I am really interested in finding out how this works. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 6, 2012)

Chainsaws ground out the coil, there is another wire hooked to the spring clip, blue I think? that goes to the coil. Pull the starter cover off and see if it's connected to the coil and the spring, Use your meter to make sure there aren't any breaks in this wire either.
Take the wire off the coil, set the switch to off and it should show continuity to where the black wire bolts to the frame.
You may have to bend the spring a bit to make contact, the wire may have come off the other end of the spring, the other wire may be broken etc.
But it's a simple system, in run no continuity from the coil to the ground. Off, continuity from the coil to the ground.


----------



## Tree Raptor (Feb 6, 2012)

*can't shut off 200t (cont'd)*



sawinredneck said:


> Chainsaws ground out the coil, there is another wire hooked to the spring clip, blue I think? that goes to the coil. Pull the starter cover off and see if it's connected to the coil and the spring, Use your meter to make sure there aren't any breaks in this wire either.
> Take the wire off the coil, set the switch to off and it should show continuity to where the black wire bolts to the frame.
> You may have to bend the spring a bit to make contact, the wire may have come off the other end of the spring, the other wire may be broken etc.
> But it's a simple system, in run no continuity from the coil to the ground. Off, continuity from the coil to the ground.



Great.... now that I know what to look for it will be a "piece of cake".

thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 25, 2012)

Just had this happen to me, the continuity of the ground wire is intermittent so there must be an internal break. Anyone else have to replace this wire before?


----------



## dshackle3 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Talk about timing*

Thanks guys, had same problen today.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 26, 2012)

There is also that little clip that the wire touches when you flip it forward to kill it. It sometimes can get a little tweaked and not quite make the connection, you can pull it out and bend it back, just a little tho.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 26, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> There is also that little clip that the wire touches when you flip it forward to kill it. It sometimes can get a little tweaked and not quite make the connection, you can pull it out and bend it back, just a little tho.



That is what I was hoping for, but after cleaning, rebuilding, and getting a good visual, I broke out the meter and the wire itself has a break. It looks fine, but it is shot. Without running a continuity check, I never would have guessed it. I'm debating whether or not to build my own wire, or have an excuse to run over to the stihl shop this morning. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## deevo (Apr 26, 2012)

I had the same thing happen as well 5 months after I bought mine, wiggled the wire your talking about and hasn't done it since (3 years) We must of all bought the same batch made on a Friday afternoon I guess!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Apr 26, 2012)

deevo said:


> I had the same thing happen as well 5 months after I bought mine, wiggled the wire your talking about and hasn't done it since (3 years) We must of all bought the same batch made on a Friday afternoon I guess!:msp_biggrin:



Right. I can get continuity if I push the wire together, but no wiggle will do it. On the phone with the shop now. might have to make my own today.


----------



## treebilly (Apr 30, 2012)

had the same problem with a few of them I just took them in to the dealer for thirty bucks but i keep three in the truck so it's no big deal if one acts up. saves a lot of time when you just wave for another saw and the groundie hooks you up


----------



## HappyTreesLLC (May 27, 2012)

time to trade for 201T


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 28, 2012)

I just broke mine again! I thought I had a extra in the shop, nope. Need to order some new ones, wires, not saws.


----------



## deevo (May 28, 2012)

HappyTreesLLC said:


> time to trade for 201T



I am waiting for the 540xp to be released, not to knock the 201:msp_tongue:


----------



## superjunior (May 28, 2012)

deevo said:


> I am waiting for the 540xp to be released, not to knock the 201:msp_tongue:



I have one on order, its sapposed to be here the beginning of aug. been a long wait..


----------



## Tree Raptor (May 28, 2012)

*540xp*



superjunior said:


> I have one on order, its sapposed to be here the beginning of aug. been a long wait..




I have never owned any "climbing" Husky saw but from what I hear the old model was not very good compared to the Stihl's, at least that is what I have heard. 

Is the 540XP something I should consider down the road. Has anyone heard anything or have one that they can comment about. 

I like the 200 Stihls but they are not perfect by any means. I have never had a 200 that didn't loosen up it's muffler and you have to play the retighten game for the rest of your life to keep it from getting so loose it elongates the mounting bolt holds in the aluminum jug. I cannot believe that Stihl cannot make a saw that doesn't loosen up it muffler. They typically go just about a year then they start. I even tried the hi temp lock tite but it only helps but does not cure....


I can't believe they made the new 201 heavier. I know it's not much but they are going in the wrong direction.


----------



## tree MDS (May 28, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I have one on order, its sapposed to be here the beginning of aug. been a long wait..



I love my huskys, but if they can't do it this time, I give up on them (far as the climbing saws go)! I mean it's ####ing 2012 already! I've been going through this with them since they tried painting that poulan hunk of crap orange, and passing it off on us.. and this was back in the early 90's, for christ's sake!! I think sears was painting the same saw grey and calling it a craftsman, at around that same time. just pathetic IMO..


----------



## superjunior (May 28, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> I love my huskys, but if they can't do it this time, I give up on them (far as the climbing saws go)! I mean it's ####ing 2012 already! I've been going through this with them since they tried painting that poulan hunk of crap orange, and passing it off on us.. and this was back in the early 90's, for christ's sake!! I think sears was painting the same saw grey and calling it a craftsman, at around that same time. just pathetic IMO..



lol, I had one of those orange poulans with the husky sticker on it back in the early 90's..


----------



## tree MDS (May 28, 2012)

superjunior said:


> lol, I had one of those orange poulans with the husky sticker on it back in the early 90's..



Lol, fuel line placement was the best!!


----------

